# Linux als Client im Peer2Peer MS-Netzwerk



## Sumsl (1. September 2001)

Also, morgen zusammen...

ich brauche irgend nen linux-guru, jemanden der sich mit MS vs. Linux Netzwerken auskennt, oder auch nur jemanden der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann.

Ich will Linux (SuSE 7.2 Professional) als einfachen Netzwerkclient in einem Peer to Peer MS-Netzwerk laufen lassen.
--> 3 W2K Workstations
--> 1 NT4 Workstation
--> 2 W95 Clients

1x 5-Port Switch in der NT4Wkst und ein 4-Port-Hub
keine Server, wie gesagt, alles Peer to Peer.

Nun kommt der Linux Rechner dazu (auf ner Wechselplatte für meinen Rechner, auf dem eigentlich auf W2K läuft.)

Meine Linux Installation ist ca. *grübel* 12 Stunden alt, und ich hab keine Plan, wie ich Samba oder sonstwas konfigurieren muss, um da nen Zugriff zu haben.

Folgendes will ich machen:
- der Linux-Rechner soll zugriff auf Freigegebene Windows-Laufwerke haben und über die beiden W95-Clients zugriff auf die Drucker haben (1x RIP mit nem Xerox-Kopierer dran und einmal nen ordinären HPLJ 6P)

- die Windows-Rechner brauchen (alle) Zugriff auf die freigegebenen Linux-Verzeichnisse und auf mein IO Zip/ext. USB, sowie DVD-Rom und Brenner.

Nur eines ist noch unklar... WIE  :{} ?? *schnief*

absolut kein plan...
wär echt nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte...

emefge
Nico


----------



## Markus (8. September 2001)

*Samba*

hoi 

und zwar wird es in den nächsten tag bei 
SpooX ein tutorial fuer samba geben 
erstmal nichts besonderes da die seite noch schwer im aufbau ist
schau einfach mal die tage öfters drauf ich werd sobald ich zeit und lust  das tut schreiben


----------

